# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ποιος θέλει ΒΒ τώρα! - Δυτικά Προάστια

## Danimoth

*Ας γίνει αυτό το thread ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας για όσους ψάχνουν για bb links!*

----------


## minoas

Άγιοι Ανάργυροι
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ , για ένα και δυο και τρία ΒΒ , έχω όλον τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό .

----------


## klarabel

Απο οτι βλέπω απέχουμε 2,5 km, και λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχουμε πρόβλημα οπτικής επαφής, αλλά δεν βλέπω φωτογραφίες του κόμβου σου.
Ρίξε και σύ μια ματιά και πές μου.

----------


## shad0w

Να πώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου οτι ψάχνω 2 bb ακόμα δεν έχουν αγοραστεί οι κάρτες αλλά έχω έτοιμο το pc και αυτή την περίοδο ετοιμάζω τον ιστό επειδή όμως δεν είναι εύκολο γιατί σπουδάζω Λαμία και δεν είμαι τόσο συχνά Αθήνα δείτε στη wind το στίγμα μου είναι στους ασύνδετους και όποιος θέλει και μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα πμ για να με βοηθήσει με τον σκαν στα 5ghz γιατί μου λείπει η κάρτα και κεραία έχω μόνο πιάτο και Feeder που θα είναι δύσκολο στα 6 μέτρα να την ανεβοκατεβάζω συνεπώς όποις έχει και μία κεραία θα διευκολύνει πολύ.  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

Εστησα τον κομβο μου ο οποιος μεχρι στιγμης παιζει με ενα λινκ σε a με τον

*PALADIN7*(4 bb links).Exω ετοιμο εξοπλισμο για αλλα 2 bb σε a ..Oποιος θελει να βγαλουμε link αμεσα(γιατι οχι και σημερα...να προσπαθησουμε τουλαχιστον)

ας στειλει μηνυμα..  ::  

ps:εχει φυγει η "γυναικα" στο εξοχικο της και εχω ολο το weekend ελευθερο

για δοκιμες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


FENTAGIN #10311

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28337

----------


## sv1her

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα Link
Δείτε με στο wind

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7413

----------


## cheetah

Είμαι κι εγώ εδώ, κόμβος #9386 maniki . Έχω στείλει και pm στον sv1her. υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if σε 802.11a (cm6, 80cm gibertini, aircom+, ntype for aircom plus)

----------


## jimis123

Eτοιμος ο εξοπλισμος για το 6 λινκ σε α .οποιος ενδιαφερεται pm.

----------


## Danimoth

άκυρο..

----------


## makelaris

> Eτοιμος ο εξοπλισμος για το 6 λινκ σε α .οποιος ενδιαφερεται pm.


nobe id  ::   ::

----------


## tzila

Είμαι και γώ εδώ παιδιά....!!!
Έχω If ελεύθερα σε Α και γώ με όλα τα απαραίτητα έτοιμα.... Την Κυριακή θα σκανάρω , οπότε όποιος ενδοιαφέρεται , ας στείλει pm .
Fotos έχω ανεβάσει στο Wind για το που περίπου βλέπω....

----------


## makelaris

> Είμαι και γώ εδώ παιδιά....!!!
> Έχω If ελεύθερα σε Α και γώ με όλα τα απαραίτητα έτοιμα.... Την Κυριακή θα σκανάρω , οπότε όποιος ενδοιαφέρεται , ας στείλει pm .
> Fotos έχω ανεβάσει στο Wind για το που περίπου βλέπω....


Μέσα.Έχω ανεβάση ομνι για τεστ  ::

----------


## Gortin

Ένα if προς Αιγάλεω κάθεται. 
Για αμέση ενεργοποίηση και δοκιμή pm me!

----------


## sv1her

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους όσους στείλατε μήνυμα.
Είμαι στη διαδικασία για την αγορά του εξοπλισμού για 3 Links στους 5 GHz.
Το ένα Link είναι ήδη δεσμευμένο για τον Special #3929.
Τα άλλα δύο (από τα προς κατασκευή) είναι ελεύθερα και με χαρά μου να εξετάσουμε τις δυνατότητες σύνδεσεις με όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## nikitarrr

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για 3 ΒΒLink.Εχω έτοιμο όλο τον εξοπλισμό, έχω στήσει το ταρατσοPC και μου μένει μόνο το στήσιμο του ιστού.Επίσεις έχω στείλει μερικά ΡΜ και περιμένω απαντήσεις. Οποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Παναγιώτης -Δείτε την θέση μου στο wind είμαι ο #8449 (DYNAMIC)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## antony++

Όποιος βλέπει Πετρούπολη, ας ξέρει ότι υπάρχει ένα i/f στον κόμβο #10553 που κάθεται... Στείλτε pm για άμεσο link!

----------


## izinet

νομιζω πως σε ειχα πιασει σε ενα scan που ειχα κανει..
εχω ομνι επανω... αν θες κανε ενα scan να δεις αν την πιανεις... αν την πιανεις το βγαζουμε...

----------


## klarabel

> Όποιος βλέπει Πετρούπολη, ας ξέρει ότι υπάρχει ένα i/f στον κόμβο #10553 που κάθεται... Στείλτε pm για άμεσο link!


Ξέχασα να σου πώ ότι είχα πάει μια μέρα για scan αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είδα ..το ssid σου, όπως επίσης ούτε με τον Ισίδωρο (Izinet) έπαιξε, η προσπάθεια για λίνκ. Ενώ πίστευα ότι δεν μας εμπόδιζε τίποτα, αλλά.....
Δεν πειράζει, υπομονή...!!!  ::

----------


## sv1her

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα Link ακόμα.
Υπάρχει κενό IF και περιμένει

Δείτε με στο wind http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7413
και στείλτε μου PM ή email
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά για τις τυχόν απαντήσεις σας
Σωτήριος Βανικιώτης

----------


## davidcas

Γεια σας κι απο μένα,

έχω ένα ανενεργό Link και ενδιαφέρομαι να το βγάλω με κάποιον. Εχεις το πιάτο σου να εκπέμπει κάποιο δοκιμαστικό SSID?

----------


## SV1EFO

> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα Link ακόμα.
> Υπάρχει κενό IF και περιμένει
> 
> Δείτε με στο wind http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7413
> και στείλτε μου PM ή email
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά για τις τυχόν απαντήσεις σας
> Σωτήριος Βανικιώτης


Σωτηρη αν μπορεις βαλε μεγαλητερη αναλυση φωτογραφιες για να μπορουμε να δουμε λεπτομερεις. Φιλικα Ηλιας.  ::

----------


## gas

Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο if για τη δημιουργια ενος ακομη λινκ.
Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο προς Αγ. Αναργυρους δηλ. βορειοανατολικα ssid:awmn-8345bb searching στους 5400ghz

----------


## senius

> Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο if για τη δημιουργια ενος ακομη λινκ.
> Το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο προς Αγ. Αναργυρους δηλ. βορειοανατολικα ssid:awmn-8345bb searching στους 5400ghz


Για στείλε pm στους : noolis & nikiforos από Ανω Κυψέλη, να κουμπώσετε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω οπτική προς τα μέρη σας! με κόβουνε πολύ ψηλές πολυκατοικίες, εγώ είμαι σε 3οροφη.

----------


## gas

Απο αγιους αναργυρους γινεται μια προσπαθεια για λινκ η οποια δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη.
Να δουμε πως θα παει και βλεπουμε.

----------


## gas

Η προσπαθεια τελικα δεν εδωσε τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα
-79dbστην καλυτερη περιπτωση με 17db εκπομπη
Το if παραμενει ελευθερο.

----------


## davidcas

Γεια σου φίλε. Ίσως σε βλεπω. 

Θα σκανάρω και θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## gas

Με nikiforos 12633 δεν μπορει να βγει λογω μη οπτικης (ετσι δειχνει το wind)  ::  
Με noolis αφου τελειωσει ο χειμωνας γιατι τωρα εχει πολες δουλειες  ::  

Το IF παραμενει ελευθερο

ΥΓ:κανενας ευκαιρος αυτη την περιοδο δεν υπαρχει;  ::

----------


## sv1her

> ....
> Το IF παραμενει ελευθερο
> 
> ΥΓ:κανενας ευκαιρος αυτη την περιοδο δεν υπαρχει;


Αν δεν το βιάζεσαι, γιατί στο τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα έχω τα υλικά για ένα ακόμα λινκ 
και αφού διαβάσει το τετραπλό αντάπτορα η μητρική του ταρατσοPC μου ...  ::  
τότε το δοκιμάζουμε ... μαζί  ::

----------


## cyberarenagr

Γειά σας Οποιος ενδιαφέρετε για λινκ αμεσα ας επικονωνήσει μαζί μου Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 3 λινκς
[email protected]
Κόμβος cyberarenagr (#11847)

----------


## Antonatos

Ψαχνω λινκ προσ πετρουπολη και κατω. sotos87 #13048
Εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες δειτε και στειλτε pm

----------


## geosia

Αμεσα διαθέσιμο interface από κόμβο onslaught#10937 (Πετρούπολη) για λινκ με Περιστέρι.

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10937
http://www.wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-5390.jpg

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας δημοσιεύσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους σε αυτή την ενότητα για επικοινωνία με pm.

----------


## sv1her

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα / δύο Link ακόμα.
Αλλα μου λείπει εξοπλισμός (2 πιάτα, 2 feeders & τα καλώδια)
Αν έχετε λίγο υπομονή ή δεν βρείτε κάτι άλλο πιο γρήγορα ...
Ευχαριστώ
Σωτήριος Βανικιώτης

----------


## geosia

Το πιάτο του onslaught ήδη κοιτά προς Περιστέρι-Αιγάλεω.
Δες και την συζήτηση εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...491792#p491792

Αν πάρεις εξοπλισμό ενημέρωσε για σχετικό σκαν.

----------


## gkapog

Διαθέσιμα άμεσα δύο if στον κόμβο 13449 και δύο στον κόμβο 13450. Ακόμα ένα (προς Γαλάτσι) στον κόμβο 1713,

----------


## romias

> Διαθέσιμα άμεσα δύο if στον κόμβο 13449 και δύο στον κόμβο 13450. Ακόμα ένα (προς Γαλάτσι) στον κόμβο 1713,


 Nα δούμε αν βγαίνει κατι καλό;romias#10283

----------


## geosia

Antonatos η οπτική του κόμβου sotos87 προς Πετρούπολη και ειδικά προς τον κόμβο onslaught είναι καταπληκτική.

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι προτού δοκιμάσω με άλλα ενδιαφερόμενα λινκ αν έχεις ακόμη if ελεύθερο.

Δες την φωτογραφία με την θέση του onslaught που επισυνάπτω.

----------


## gkapog

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gkapog
> 
> Διαθέσιμα άμεσα δύο if στον κόμβο 13449 και δύο στον κόμβο 13450. Ακόμα ένα (προς Γαλάτσι) στον κόμβο 1713,
> 
> 
>  Nα δούμε αν βγαίνει κατι καλό;romias#10283


ΟΚ θα το δούμε σου έστειλα pm...έχεις άμεση προτεραιότητα....

----------


## MAuVE

Να δούμε αν περνάμε πάνω ή πλάι από αυτό το ψηλό κτίριο

----------


## romias

> Να δούμε αν περνάμε πάνω ή πλάι από αυτό το ψηλό κτίριο


 Aν αναφέρεσε σε μένα,καμια σχέση ειμαι δεξιότερα

----------


## MAuVE

> Aν αναφέρεσε σε μένα,καμια σχέση ειμαι δεξιότερα


Όχι, στον κόμβο #13449 αναφέρομαι

----------


## gkapog

Σήμερα 2 νέα δοκιμαστικά (και καλά  ::  ) λίνκ βγήκαν από Πετρούπολη από τον κόμβο #13449 με την βοήθεια του klarabel. Ενα με mauve (#280) και ένα με Vred (#1064 :: . Αλλος ένας νέος κόμβος στο Ιλιον είναι και ο 13450 που έχει γίνει ..αρραβώνας με τον lionheart (#7156) για ένα λίνκ τις επόμενες μέρες. Αναζητούνται και άλλα links για τους κόμβους 13449, 13450.

----------


## artpas

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα Link.Είμαι Ηράκλειο και έχω καλή θέα προς τα Δυτικά προάστεια 
Η διεύθυνσή στο στο wind: awmn-1011
Voip 10111
Φιλικά 
Αρτέμιος

----------


## lakis

Προς κόμβο 10937 από 8221.
Αν ενδιαφέρεσε για μία υπερατλαντική ζεύξη σε Α επικοινώνησε.

----------


## gkapog

Αύριο πιστεύω να είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος 13450. Δεν ξέρω για Ηράκλειο αν έχω οπτική επαφή θα γυρίσω πιάτο σε ap...και θα γράψω εδώ πάλι.
Ενδιαφέρομαι και για ένα λινκ (το 4ο) δυτικά για τον κόμβο 1713 (περιοχή maxfuel). Κοιτάξτε φωτο στην σελίδα του κόμβου...

----------


## geosia

Εχει βγεί ένα δοκιμαστικό λινκ onslaught-pontikos και απομένει η ρύθμιση.

Από Αιγάλεω (sotos87) που είχε εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον δεν έχω λάβει ακόμη νέα.

----------


## houseclub

Oποιος ψαχνει bb προς τα βορεια ας ριξει μια ματια 
 ::  viewtopic.php?f=69&t=36191

----------


## manos_peristeri

ψαχνω λινκ προς Πετρουπολη..

οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνησει!

ο κομβος εχει τεσσερα interfaceς αυτη τη στιγμη(kontak,paladin,keyman,whitehat)

 ::

----------


## geosia

Λίγη υπομονή και θα κάνουμε λινκ μαζί σου. Εχεις πιάτο στραμένο προς Πετρούπολη και σε τι συχνότητα και ssid παίζεις.

Στείλε pm.

----------


## sv1her

> ψαχνω λινκ προς Πετρουπολη..
> 
> οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνησει!
> 
> ο κομβος εχει τεσσερα interfaceς αυτη τη στιγμη(kontak,paladin,keyman,whitehat)


με Νέα Ζωή ψήνεσαι;

----------


## gkapog

Υπάρχει ενα If ελέυθερο στον κόμβο 13449 και 2 στον κόμβο 13450. Απο τον 13450 ένα εκπέμπει Προς καματερό και το άλλο προς Περιστέρι.

----------


## gas

Συγκεντρώνω τον εξοπλισμο για ενα ακομη IF και θα στρεψω προς τον 13450.
Μονο λιγο υπομονη.

----------


## gkapog

> Συγκεντρώνω τον εξοπλισμο για ενα ακομη IF και θα στρεψω προς τον 13450.
> Μονο λιγο υπομονη.


 Δεν πρέπει να εχουμε οπτική επαφή....

----------


## shadow-13034

Υπάρχουν 2 διαθέσιμα ifs για link με Πετρούπολη και Ίλιον,και ένα ακόμα κοντινό να βοηθήσουμε αυτή την περιοχή μεταξύ Αγίων αναργύρων και Ίλιον.

----------


## gas

Ο εξοπλισμος στηθηκε και το πιατο κοιτα προς Αγ. Αναργυρους εκπεμποντας ssid:awmn-8345 bbsearch στους 5280ghz.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας σκαναρει η ας επικοινωνησει.

----------


## gkapog

> Υπάρχουν 2 διαθέσιμα ifs για link με Πετρούπολη και Ίλιον,και ένα ακόμα κοντινό να βοηθήσουμε αυτή την περιοχή μεταξύ Αγίων αναργύρων και Ίλιον.


Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα με τον 13450 το if είναι έτοιμο αλλά κοιτάει προς Καματερό...

----------


## fengi1

Βγαινει ανετα Γιωργο αυτο. 600 μετρα αποσταση ειναι.
Ειπα σημερα στο Klarabel να στο ελεγε.
Οποτε θες βοηθεια σφυρα.

----------


## gkapog

> Βγαινει ανετα Γιωργο αυτο. 600 μετρα αποσταση ειναι.
> Ειπα σημερα στο Klarabel να στο ελεγε.
> Οποτε θες βοηθεια σφυρα.


Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος μπορώ να πάω να γυρίσω το πιάτο απο Καματερό προς τον 13034

----------


## gkapog

> Ο εξοπλισμος στηθηκε και το πιατο κοιτα προς Αγ. Αναργυρους εκπεμποντας ssid:awmn-8345 bbsearch στους 5280ghz.
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας σκαναρει η ας επικοινωνησει.


Για κάνε ένα scan να δεις μήπως πιάνεις το 13450. έχω ένα πιάτο γυρισμένο προς τα εκεί...

----------


## shad0w

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Βγαινει ανετα Γιωργο αυτο. 600 μετρα αποσταση ειναι.
> Ειπα σημερα στο Klarabel να στο ελεγε.
> Οποτε θες βοηθεια σφυρα.
> 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος μπορώ να πάω να γυρίσω το πιάτο απο Καματερό προς τον 13034


Θα σου στείλω pm όταν είμαι Αθήνα.Το άλλο σ/κ θα είμαι κάτω οπότε θα γυρίσω ένα πιάτο προς τα εκεί να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε...  ::

----------


## gas

Ειμαι στη δουλεια τωρα που ειδα το post γυρνοντας σπιτι θα τω κοιταξω.

----------


## daha

Υπάρχουν και απο εδώ 2 If ελεύθερα και πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική με 13449 & 13450. 

Αύριο θα γυρίσω τα πιάτα και προς τους δύο κόμβους. Αν θέλετε/μπορείτε ενημερώστε να κάνουμε δοκιμές το σ/κ!

----------


## gas

Εκανα απανωτά σκαν το απογευμα αλλα δυστηχως δεν ελαβα κατι σχετικο με τον 13450.

----------


## gas

Τωρα εχω γυρισει το πιατο προς τα βορεια δηλαδη βλεβω προς το Ιλιον και το Καματερο
Εκπεμπει ssid awmn-8345 bbsearch στους 5280mhz 
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται απο αυτες τις περιοχες και εχει ορεξη αυτο το Σ/Κ ας ριξει μια ματια 

ΥΓ Δημητρη daha ειδα τον ιστο σου σημερα με τα δυο πιατα επανω. Φαινεται καλη δουλεια.
Κριμα που δεν μπορω να γυρισω πιατο επανω σου αν και με ενα panel θα γινοταν .Μακαρι να βρισκοταν ενα δανεικο να δοκιμαζαμε τουλαχιστον.

----------


## gkapog

> Υπάρχουν και απο εδώ 2 If ελεύθερα και πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική με 13449 & 13450. 
> 
> Αύριο θα γυρίσω τα πιάτα και προς τους δύο κόμβους. Αν θέλετε/μπορείτε ενημερώστε να κάνουμε δοκιμές το σ/κ!


Μάλλον με τον 13449 έχεις οπτική. Δευτέρα πρωί θα κάνω ένα scan. Γύρνα ένα πιάτο προς τα εκεί...

----------


## daha

ΔΕΗ!! Arghhhhh!  ::   ::  

Δεν μας αφήνουν να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας! Τεσπα... Γιώργο (gkapog) έχω αφήσει το πιατάκι προς τα εκεί και βλέπουμε πάλι απο αύριο...


Κώστα (gas) σε ευχαριστώ για τον ιστό. Έβαλα και μια φωτογραφία να δούν και οι υπόλοιποι! Δεν φαίνεται η βάση του ιστού όμως να δείτε καλλιτεχνία και μαστοριά! Πρώτα παίζει να φύγει ο τοίχος και μετά ο ιστός!  ::  

Δυστυχώς panel όμως δεν υπάρχει... Δεν πειράζει κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό δεν λένε; Αν αλλάξει κάτι και απο τις δύο πλευρές αλληλο-ενημερωνόμαστε  ::

----------


## gas

Μιλα με τον izinet σημερα κιολας κατι μπορει να γινει.Αν χρειαστης τηλ. για επικοινωνία πες μου.

----------


## shad0w

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το παντρέψουμε???
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18727&p=505633#p505633

----------


## SV1EFO

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να το παντρέψουμε???
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18727&p=505633#p505633


Υπαρχει απο εδω ενα IF ελευθερο. Ριξε μια ματια αν το βλεπεις. Ειναι η διασυνδεση μου με τον Romia. Αν το βλεπεις ενημερωσε με να γυρισω ενα ελευθερο σε σενα. Παντα Ξενυχτης  ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Υπαρχει ενα if όποιος θέλει παντριά (και αρραβωνιασμα δεκτό)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shadow-13034

> Υπαρχει ενα if όποιος θέλει παντριά (και αρραβωνιασμα δεκτό)


Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο ψηλά για να σε βλέπω.  ::

----------


## shad0w

Υπάρχει ενα if που κοιτάει προς Ίλιον(5640) αν το βρεί κάποιος το αρραβωνιάζω.Είναι ψηλό,ξανθό με μπλέ μάτια τέλειες αναλογίες και ζυγίζει μόλις 180 κιλά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gas

Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει if γυρισμενο νοτια με ssidawmn-gas2 bbsearch στους 5300ghz.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκ ας ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## jvig

> Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει if γυρισμενο νοτια με ssidawmn-gas2 bbsearch στους 5300ghz.
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λινκ ας ριξει μια ματια.


Είμαι ακριβώς βόρεια στα 400μ, δεν έχω τραβήξει φωτογραφίες ακόμα, μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, αλλά μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε αν θέλεις το ΣΚ. (Πρέπει να αγοράσω ακόμα κάποια πράγματα)

----------


## gas

Tο wind σε δειχνει client.
Τι ακριβως θελεις να δοκιμασουμε.Σε ρωταω γιατι δεν εχω ap να συνδεθεις μονο σε a δηλ. στους 5ghz.

----------


## jvig

Ακόμα client είμαι αλλά ετοιμάζω ταρατσοpc, πρέπει ακόμα να αγοράσω feeder, pigtail και κανά πιάτο ακόμα... ελπίζω μέσα στο ΣΚ να έχω βρει χρόνο και να είναι όλα στη θέση τους

----------


## gounara

> Ακόμα client είμαι αλλά ετοιμάζω ταρατσοpc, πρέπει ακόμα να αγοράσω feeder, pigtail και κανά πιάτο ακόμα... ελπίζω μέσα στο ΣΚ να έχω βρει χρόνο και να είναι όλα στη θέση τους




Με το καλο  ::

----------


## gas

Μπραβο καλα τελειωματα με τις εργασιες στησιματος του κομβου.
Μη ξεχασεις να κανεις μια αιτηση για την αποδοση c-class.
Ειμαστε κοντα, αν χρειστεις καμμια βοηθεια εδω ειμαι.

----------


## senius

Υπάρχει if απο τον κόμβο Chrisov, που εκπέμπει προς Περιστέρι μεριά με ssid chrisov-bbsearch στους 5510 .

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37241&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15

 ::   ::   ::   :: 
Στείλτε pm.

----------


## gas

Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει if γυρισμενο νοτια με ssidawmn-gas2 bbsearch στους 5300ghz.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται και εχει τη δυνατοτητα για λινκ ας ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## marius

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο IF από τον Κόμβο Metallica-14589 το οποίο κοιτάει 
προς Ίλιο και Πετρούπολη(πιο αριστερά δυστυχώς δεν πάει λόγο μιας καινούργιας 6οροφης).

----------


## geosid

Υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface 
radio name + SSID : awmn-12481-bbsearch
συχνοτητα 5130
AP bridge mode


οποιος θελει και νομιζει οτι μπορουμε να βγαλουμε λινκ ας στειλει ενα πμ Η ας γραψει εδω για να κανονισουμε να κανουμε δοκιμη .

----------


## Nikiforos

έχω και εγώ ένα ελεύθερο IF με SSID Awmn-12633-BBsearch στα 5450mhz και οι περιοχές που έχω οπτική επαφή είναι Κορυδαλλός, Νίκαια, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Κερατσίνι και Αιγάλεω, δεν έχω δει να πιάνω κάτι από άλλες. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να μου πει.

----------


## gkapog

Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο 13450 και στο κόμβο 1713...άμεσα για λινκ...

----------


## geosid

> Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο 13450 και στο κόμβο 1713...άμεσα για λινκ...


εαν βλεπει καποιος απο τους 2 καλιθεα υπαρχει ο http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7865

με 2 interface ελευθερα για λινκ. ο εξοπλισμος υπαρχει και εκπεμπει σε ΑΡ mode

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν ξέρω geosid αν εννοούσες και εμένα, με το πιάτο που έχω τώρα στον myth είχα πιάσει link του Blade που είναι Καλλιθέα, δεν ξέρω αν βλέπω εκεί σίγουρα όμως. Πάντως τον feta αποκλείεται γιατί στις φωτος του στο wind δεν βλέπει καν την περιοχή μου.

----------


## tritsako

Αν κάποιος έχει ελεύθερο if για νέο BB κόμβο στο Κορυδαλλό, η καταχώρησή μου στο Wind είναι :

http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=13178
 ::   ::

----------


## jimis123

Υπαρχει ενα if ακομα ελευθερο jimis123 #7430.  ::  voip 74301

----------


## tritsako

jimis123 εγώ δεν έχω οπτικη προς τα εκεί.  ::

----------


## tritsako

Άλλος που έχει ελεύθερο if και θέλει να δώσει ένα wireless χέρι στο νέο ΒΒ;
 ::

----------


## davidcas

2 If ελευθερα και σε μένα. Το ένα βλέπει Νοτιοδυτικα, και το άλλο προς κέντρο, απο περιστέρι

SSID awmn-7830-searching

freq: 5500

----------


## PriestRunner

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
έχουμε ανεβάσει άλλα 3 Link (στο σύνολο 6 ) με την πάντα πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φύλου μου Ryloth ο οποίος αξίζει και τα εύσημα. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα 3new -BBsearch- ένα προς Κορυδαλλό-Νίκαια, ένα προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών Περιστέρι , και ένα προς Πατήσια-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## sv1her

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> έχουμε ανεβάσει άλλα 3 Link (στο σύνολο 6 ) με την πάντα πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φύλου μου Ryloth ο οποίος αξίζει και τα εύσημα. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα 3new -BBsearch- ένα προς Κορυδαλλό-Νίκαια, ένα προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών Περιστέρι , και ένα προς Πατήσια-Ηράκλειο.


Καλησπέρα.
Νεα Ζωή ψηλα κοντα στην εκκλησία του Αγ. Γεωργίου βλέπεις;

----------


## PriestRunner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PriestRunner
> 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> έχουμε ανεβάσει άλλα 3 Link (στο σύνολο 6 ) με την πάντα πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φύλου μου Ryloth ο οποίος αξίζει και τα εύσημα. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα 3new -BBsearch- ένα προς Κορυδαλλό-Νίκαια, ένα προς Λόφο Αξιωματικών Περιστέρι , και ένα προς Πατήσια-Ηράκλειο.
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα.
> Νεα Ζωή ψηλα κοντα στην εκκλησία του Αγ. Γεωργίου βλέπεις;




Καλησπέρα , 
λογικά πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε , αν δεν είναι κόπος να γυρίσεις ένα link ώστε να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή θα ήταν πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο. Απλά ενημέρωσε με για το πότε μπορείς. Στο wind δείχνει να βγαίνει άνετα (θεωρητικά πάντα )  ::   ::  
Φιλικά Δημήτρης .

----------


## ryloth

> Καλησπέρα , 
> λογικά πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε , αν δεν είναι κόπος να γυρίσεις ένα link ώστε να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή θα ήταν πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο. Απλά ενημέρωσε με για το πότε μπορείς. Στο wind δείχνει να βγαίνει άνετα (θεωρητικά πάντα )   
> Φιλικά Δημήτρης .


Σωτηρη ένα πιάτο κοιτάζει πρός την πλευρά σου ,
εάν βρείς χρόνο να σκανάρεις ψάξε για priestrunner-BBsearch , ή κάτι παρόμοιο .
το θέμα είναι ποιός θα ανέβει στο πυργάκι του δημήτρη να γυρίσει 
το πιατο γιατί εγώ λείπω  ::

----------


## PriestRunner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PriestRunner
> 
> Καλησπέρα , 
> λογικά πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε , αν δεν είναι κόπος να γυρίσεις ένα link ώστε να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή θα ήταν πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο. Απλά ενημέρωσε με για το πότε μπορείς. Στο wind δείχνει να βγαίνει άνετα (θεωρητικά πάντα )   
> Φιλικά Δημήτρης .
> 
> 
> Σωτηρη ένα πιάτο κοιτάζει πρός την πλευρά σου ,
> εάν βρείς χρόνο να σκανάρεις ψάξε για priestrunner-BBsearch , ή κάτι παρόμοιο .
> ...



Καλημέρα,
όπως ξέρεις Αγαπητέ κύριε Μάνο έχεις πια να κάνεις με ένα Κομάντο  ::  , σου είπα ότι στα πιάτα που έχεις για το δικό μου ύψος no problem(Lekes-Gatos2-Skorpina-Ditika & Lofos), αλλά το Vaggos13 υπάρχει πρόβλημα τρελό , μου λείπουν καμιά δεκαριά cm για να το φτάσω!!  ::   ::  
Αν χρειαστεί καμιά αλλαγή για να γυρίσει λίγο ακόμη προς τον κο Σωτήρη δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα, ανεβαίνω.

----------


## alekrem

Καλησπέρα ,

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3773

Αναζητείται άμεσα ένα λινκ και άλλο ένα θα ακολουθήση αργότερα.

Όποιος θέλει να κάνουμε δοκιμές μέσα στο Σ/Κ pm me .

Καλή οπτική προς όλη την Αθήνα εκτός από βόρεια προάστια.

----------


## shad0w

Υπάρχει ένα if ελεύθερο απο τον 13034 το οποίο κοιτάει προς Ίλιον Περιστέρι,όποιος ενδιάφερεται να δοκιμάσουμε...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=38239

----------


## minoas

Ενδιαφέρομαι άμεσα για 3 ΒΒ Link στους 5 GHz
Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει και είμαι έτοιμος , για άμεση ενεργοποίηση και δοκιμή . 
Δείτε την θέση μου στο wind,
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## klarabel

Πρός το Ιλιον δεν έχεις οπτική οπότε μάλλον αδύνατο το βλέπω προς τα εδώ εκτός και αν είναι κανένας προς το βουνό.

----------


## tritsako

Υπαρχει ενα ελευθερο interface 
SSID : awmn-13178-bbsearch
συχνοτητα 5200 και AP bridge mode

----------


## tritsako

ζητειται link

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178

----------


## marius

Υπάρχουν 2 ελεύθερα IF από τον κόμβο schia-10814.
Πληροφορίες εντός  ::

----------


## christopher

Διαθέσιμο interface από κόμβο Fencer #4875.

Οπτική του κόμβου στο wind και εδώ.

Το πιάτο είναι τώρα στραμένο ώστε να βλέπει αυτές τις περιοχές. Η εικόνα είναι φτιαγμένη κατά προσέγγιση με βάση ένα πρόσφατο scan.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας επικοινωνήσουν.

----------


## sv1jcz

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για ένα Link
Δείτε με στο wind

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=16455

----------


## christopher

@ sv1jcz : Είχες κάνει login όταν έβαλες το σύνδεσμο. Η σωστή σελίδα για να σε δούνε: http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=16455

Μαζί μου λίγο δύσκολο πάντως γι' αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## tritsako

ζητειται BB link.

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178

----------


## christopher

> ζητειται BB link.
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178


Είχα γυρίσει πιάτο προς geosid αλλά δεν έπιασε. Είσαι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία. Αν βλέπεις Πετρούπολη κάνε ένα σκαν.

----------


## christopher

> Διαθέσιμο interface από κόμβο Fencer #4875.
> 
> Οπτική του κόμβου στο wind και εδώ.
> 
> Το πιάτο είναι τώρα στραμένο ώστε να βλέπει αυτές τις περιοχές. Η εικόνα είναι φτιαγμένη κατά προσέγγιση με βάση ένα πρόσφατο scan.
> 
> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας επικοινωνήσουν.


Ισχύει ακόμα.....

----------


## tritsako

ζητειται BB link.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178

Ισχύει ακόμα.....

----------


## tritsako

> ζητειται BB link.
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13178
> 
> Ισχύει ακόμα.....


Συνεχίζεται........

----------


## gas

Στον κομβο izinet #7756 υπαρχουν δυο ελευθερα και αμεσα διαθεσιμα interface τα οποια εκπεμπουν ssid: awmn-7756 bbsearch στους 5500 ghz.
Tα πιατα κοιτουν το ενα ανατολικα και το αλλο νοτια.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας γραψει εδω ή να επικοινωνησει με τους γνωστους τροπους.

----------


## JB172

> Στον κομβο izinet #7756 υπαρχουν δυο ελευθερα και αμεσα διαθεσιμα interface τα οποια εκπεμπουν ssid: awmn-7756 bbsearch στους 5500 ghz.
> Tα πιατα κοιτουν το ενα ανατολικα και το αλλο νοτια.
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας γραψει εδω ή να επικοινωνησει με τους γνωστους τροπους.


Εχει ο LP17 #11217 ένα if ελεύθερο. Αν δεν βγει με τον Openhaimer (περιμένουμε check από μεριάς του) θα το γυρίσει προς izinet μέχρι την Κυριακή. Βλέπω βέβαια κάτι εμποδιάκια προς τα εκεί, αλλά θα δούμε.

----------


## Openhaimer

> Εχει ο LP17 #11217 ένα if ελεύθερο. Αν δεν βγει με τον Openhaimer (περιμένουμε check από μεριάς του) θα το γυρίσει προς izinet μέχρι την Κυριακή. Βλέπω βέβαια κάτι εμποδιάκια προς τα εκεί, αλλά θα δούμε.


Θα σας απαντήσω σήμερα το βράδυ παιδιά.

----------


## Openhaimer

Δεν έπιασα κάτι. Νομίζω ότι μάλλον δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## sv1her

> Διαθέσιμο interface από κόμβο Fencer #4875.
> 
> Οπτική του κόμβου στο wind και εδώ.
> 
> Το πιάτο είναι τώρα στραμένο ώστε να βλέπει αυτές τις περιοχές. Η εικόνα είναι φτιαγμένη κατά προσέγγιση με βάση ένα πρόσφατο scan.
> 
> Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας επικοινωνήσουν.


χμ...
να εκδηλώσω ενδιαφέρον για ένα Link μαζί σου με την προυπόθεση να "κόψω" ένα (1), μπορεί και δύο (2) από υπάρχοντα links που, αν και προσπαθω εγω, τελικά δεν λειτουργούν σωστά ...

----------


## JB172

Σωτήρη, νοτιοανατολικά σου είναι και ο LP17 #11217 στα 675 μέτρα. Αν θέλεις να του πω να δοκιμάσετε μετά τον fencer.

----------


## alekrem

viewtopic.php?p=571723#p571723

----------


## geosid

> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=571723#p571723


viewtopic.php?f=61&t=40287

----------


## PriestRunner

Υπάρχουν 4 ελεύθερα if
a) Προς: Πετρουπολη . Ssid "priestrunner_bbsearch_Petroupoli" 5350 Ap
b) Προς: Κολωνός -Κέντρο . Ssid "Priestrunner_bbSearch_Kolwnos" 5400 Ap
Υπό κατασκευή έως το Πάσχα.
c) Προς: Κορυδαλλός _Νίκαια. Ssid "wlan-Priestrunner_bbsearch_Dytika"
d) προς: Γκάζι - Βοτανικός . Ssid "wlan-Priestrunner_bbsearch_Notia"

Αν υπάρξει οπτική με λινκ εκτός από τις περιοχές που αναφέρω συζητιέται.

----------


## davidcas

2 λινκς περιμενουν.

7830

----------


## davidcas

3 IFs ετοιμα, εκπέμπουν τα σήματατα awmn-7830-SEARCHBB1, SEARCHBB2, SEARCHBB3, προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις απο δυτικά (πρόποδες Ποικίλου όρους) προς ανατολικά.

----------


## tritsako

Ενημερώνω ότι ένα if ελευθερώθηκε και περιμένει ταίρι, με τα "αυτιά" του γυρισμένα προς Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας στείλει PM / email από Wind.

----------


## tritsako

Υπάρχουν δύο ελέυθερα ifs.

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να στειλει pm / email (και από wind)

----------


## chrismarine

1 if ελεύθερο κοιτάει προς περιστέρι awmn-4084-bbsearch 5800mhz 
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4084

----------


## tritsako

> 1 if ελεύθερο κοιτάει προς περιστέρι awmn-4084-bbsearch 5800mhz 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4084


Έχεις PM

----------


## PriestRunner

chrismarine ,εχω λινκ που κοιταει προς εσενα (περιπου ) με ssid wlan1-Priestrunner_bbSearch_patisia , δες αν πιανεις κατι , αν οχι να παω να γυρισω αλλο που εχω ελευθερο , το εχω σε ΑΡ και εκπεμπει στους 5300.

----------


## BladeWS

+1 (http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=316...636#post535636)

----------


## BladeWS



----------


## karsudan

> 3 IFs ετοιμα, εκπέμπουν τα σήματατα awmn-7830-SEARCHBB1, SEARCHBB2, SEARCHBB3, προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις απο δυτικά (πρόποδες Ποικίλου όρους) προς ανατολικά.


 Ενδιαφερεται ο 15035.. Θα προσπαθησω να scannαρω στο τελος της εβδομαδας

----------


## karsudan

> 3 IFs ετοιμα, εκπέμπουν τα σήματατα awmn-7830-SEARCHBB1, SEARCHBB2, SEARCHBB3, προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις απο δυτικά (πρόποδες Ποικίλου όρους) προς ανατολικά.


 Καλημερα. Εχεις οπτικη προς κεντρο Αθηνας (Γκυζη); Αν ναι να ανεβω να κανω ενα scan απο nodeid: 15035

----------


## tasvo

*tasvo(9050)*
έχω ένα ελεύθερο link (Tasvo(9050)BB-Link-search) στραμμένο προς Καλλιθέα μεριά και έτοιμο, εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφερόμενος ευπρόσδεκτος, βέβαια παίζουν και άλλες περιοχές όπως Πειραιάς και κέντρο μια και έχω καλή ορατότητα σε αυτά τα σημεία, η περιοχή μου είναι Αγία Βαρβάρα
Τάσος

----------


## Niknid

Αναζήτηση link. Node-I'd 3288.Αναβαθμισμενος κόμβος με ενα if ελεύθερο.Οπτική επαφή με όλη σχεδόν την Αθήνα!

----------


## universalelectronics

2 ελευθερα #10616

----------


## marius

> 2 ελευθερα #10616


O Tenoros-14623 εχει ελευθερο IF.οπτικη εχει προς εσενα!

----------


## universalelectronics

Περιμενω μηνυμα να γυρισω το πιατο, επισεις να το δηλωσει να βρω την ευθεια του, και ο *bwoolf* εχει ενα ελευθερο.

----------


## vgolden

Καλημέρα, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if στη Καλλιθέα #7270
Όποιος θέλει να κανονίσουμε να γυρίσω πιάτο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gkapog

Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο 13449...
Ελεύθερα 3 if στον κόνβο 1713 αναζητώ λινκ με πετρούπολη περιστέρι (νέα ζωή, ψηλά) και γαλάτσι...

----------


## sv1her

> Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο 13449...
> Ελεύθερα 3 if στον κόνβο 1713 αναζητώ λινκ με πετρούπολη περιστέρι (νέα ζωή, ψηλά) και γαλάτσι...


Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα Link. 
Είμαι στη Νέα Ζωή ψηλά, λίγο πιο κάτω από την εκκλησία του Αγίου Γεωργίου.

----------


## gkapog

> Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα Link. 
> Είμαι στη Νέα Ζωή ψηλά, λίγο πιο κάτω από την εκκλησία του Αγίου Γεωργίου.


OK Να το δούμε μόλις καλυτερέψει λίγο ο καιρός. Πιστεύω να έχουμε οπτική επαφή...

----------


## sv1her

> OK Να το δούμε μόλις καλυτερέψει λίγο ο καιρός. Πιστεύω να έχουμε οπτική επαφή...


ok

----------


## sv1jsq

Υπάρχει έτοιμο bb link προς Φάληρο και Πειραιά στη συχνότητα 5260 από τον κομβο #19333. Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί ας στείλει email.

----------


## gfan

Αριθμός κόμβου 17376 Όνομα κόμβου GFan8 Δήμος ΑΝΩ Κορυδαλλού.
Ειναι περπου στην ιδια ευθεια. σου εστειλα φωτο.email

----------


## pama

> Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο 13449...
> Ελεύθερα 3 if στον κόνβο 1713 αναζητώ λινκ με πετρούπολη περιστέρι (νέα ζωή, ψηλά) και γαλάτσι...


Καλησπερα!Στηνουμε τον κομβο tsifr #16451# στο Καματερο και το wind δειχνει οτι βλεπομαστε!
Αν εχετε κατι ακομα μπορουμε να μιλησουμε!!

----------


## gkapog

ok θα σου στειλω pm

----------


## alekrem

Καλημέρα,

alekrem #3773

Ο κόμβος έχει ένα ελεύθερο if. Καλή οπτική γενικώς, εκτός από τα βόρεια του κόμβου.
pm me για δοκιμές.

----------


## liouman

Καλησπέρα.

liouman #15285

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if στο Ίλιον. Καλή οπτική επαφή προς Ίλιον, Καματερό, Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη

----------


## anman

Ετοιμάζεται ήδη πάντρεμα για 2 if's, ωστόσο υπάρχουν ακόμα δύο ελεύθερα if's για πάντρεμα. Από Χαιδάρι οπτική επαφή προς Πατήσια - Γκύζη - Κέντρο και νότια έως Καλλιθέα Ηλιούπολη

----------


## gkapog

Προς liouman και pama

Ακόμη διαθέσομοι είναι οι κόμβοι. οποτε θες πες μου να βγάλουμε το λινκ

----------


## JB172

> Ετοιμάζεται ήδη πάντρεμα για 2 if's, ωστόσο υπάρχουν ακόμα δύο ελεύθερα if's για πάντρεμα. Από Χαιδάρι οπτική επαφή προς Πατήσια - Γκύζη - Κέντρο και νότια έως Καλλιθέα Ηλιούπολη


Ανδρέα, όποτε μπορείς γύρνα σε AP ένα if προς τον κόμβο a45-1 http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14694
Το wind δείχνει να έχετε οπτική. Στείλε μου pm ή πάρε με τηλέφωνο να συνεννοηθούμε. Σου έστειλα και pm.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άλλοοοο!

Υπάρχει ένα διαθέσιμο link στον LeKeS (#14283) και με το που φτιάξει ο καιρός θα υπάρχει και 2ο. 

Όποιος την ψήνει...

----------


## klarabel

Με το που θα φτιάξει ο καιρός στήνεται και ο #12116 και λογικά πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε. Οπότε τα λέμε πάλι εδώ σύντομα.

----------


## chrismarine

από κόμβο 8105 chrismarine2 1if free groove 5hn ,έχει ήδη ένα if groove 5hn με iapetos 9713 ,απλά δεν είναι δηλωμένο στο wind

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο noolis2 (#18912), Νέα Κυψέλη, υπάρχει ελεύθερο πιάτο (if), που κοιτάει προς Κερατσίνι-Αιγάλεω με SSID : awmn-noolis2 18912-bb search στους 5240. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, pm

----------


## senius

Από τον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074) (περιοχή Πεντέλη ψηλά), υπάρχουν 2 if ελεύθερα, που εκπέμπουν ως εξής :

1.
ssid : awmn-hurricane80 19074 bbsearch1
Radio Name : hurricane80
συχνότητα : 5500
Κοιτάει στην ευθεία Πεντέλη, προς Μεταμόρφωση, Κόκκινο Μύλο, Καματερό
*Κάθετη πόλωση feeder*

2.
ssid : awmn-hurricane80 19074 bbsearch2
Radio Name : hurricane80
συχνότητα : 5630
Κοιτάει στην ευθεία Πεντέλη, προς Μαρούσι, Πευκη, Νέα Ιωνία, Πετρούπολη, Ανθούπολη, Περιστέρι
*Οριζόντια πόλωση feeder*

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, pm.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άλλο και χρόνια πολλά!

Υπάρχει ένα άμεσα διαθέσιμο link στον LeKeS (#14283).

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, pm.

----------


## akakios

> Άλλο και χρόνια πολλά!
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα άμεσα διαθέσιμο link στον LeKeS (#14283).
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, pm.


Καλημέρα, 

Υπαρχει ελευθερο λινκ δίπλα σου αν σε ενδιαφερει.
Κόμβος Quasar (#19814)

----------


## Daemon

Νέος Κόμβος στην Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, ενδιαφέρομαι για back bone links. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται κ βρίσκεται σε κοντινή απόσταση, ας μου στείλει pm...

----------

